# 8wks and counting for Title Transfer



## SteelerGal (May 23, 2019)

is anyone still waiting past the 8wk mark?


----------



## 4Sunsets (May 23, 2019)

Geez, I heard it was slow.  Good luck!


----------



## Moparman42 (May 23, 2019)

I'm at 5 weeks now..   no luck.   Not sure what can be done, if anything.   Just wait and hope it appears before my reservation in January.  lol


----------



## DannyTS (May 23, 2019)

it seems that the transfer time has almost doubled since early last year. I wonder what is causing this. Has MVC reduced the number of people in that department? Has the number of transfers increased significantly? Is the process itself more complex than a year ago?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 23, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> it seems that the transfer time has almost doubled since early last year. I wonder what is causing this. Has MVC reduced the number of people in that department? Has the number of transfers increased significantly? Is the process itself more complex than a year ago?


We wrote to them as points will be in LCup soon. They replyed, will get back to you in a few days. There was no number to call.Its been about a month.


----------



## 4Sunsets (May 24, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We wrote to them as points will be in LCup soon. They replyed, will get back to you in a few days. There was no number to call.Its been about a month.



Eeek!


----------



## SteelerGal (May 24, 2019)

Finally appeared today for non mandatory.  Now waiting for Mandatory to show up.


----------



## DannyTS (May 24, 2019)

I am glad for you. Congratulations!


----------



## carpie99 (May 24, 2019)

At 5 weeks right now on three deeds


----------



## sparty (May 24, 2019)

carpie99 said:


> At 5 weeks right now on three deeds



Just curious how you are measuring? 

Assume it has to mean the time a valid and complete new deed along with the transfer documents is received by Vistana to the time you get access from VSE to the on-line account?

The "pre-work" time is ridiculous with the *closing companies*, a total farce IMO. But in the context of this thread, this time is not relevant(?)...

BTW - the title companies tend to quote and have some understanding with VSE it could take up to *8 weeks* once the deed and transfer document is received by VSE. So 5-8 weeks is not outside of expectations, albeit many may get much faster turnaround.


----------



## carpie99 (May 24, 2019)

sparty said:


> Just curious how you are measuring?
> 
> Assume it has to mean the time a valid and complete new deed along with the transfer documents is received by Vistana to the time you get access from VSE to the on-line account?
> 
> The "pre-work" time is ridiculous with the *closing companies*, a total farce IMO. But in the context of this thread, this time is not relevant(?)...



The paperwork went to Vistana 5 weeks ago


----------



## dcdowden (May 25, 2019)

We are at almost 7 weeks from when the Resort was sent the recorded Deed for the property. The closing company said it could take up to 90 days. The Seller just told me that the contract and reservation he had made for me no longer appears in his account.  But I don't see it in my account yet either, so we are still waiting. The Deed is at WKV for what it matters and we already own two other weeks there, so they shouldn't have to set up a new account for us or anything.


----------



## SteelerGal (May 25, 2019)

Since I am waiting for a mandatory account, will a new account be setup?


----------



## pchung6 (May 25, 2019)

Still waiting for WKORVN OF to appear on my mandatory account. Was told document sent to Westin 2 weeks ago and haven’t heard anything back yet.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (May 30, 2019)

Just over 4 weeks for Vistana Villages voluntary.  Have another about a week behind that one that has 2019 usage and the seller is AWOL so no reservation for me as of yet.  Was hoping for 4th of July but will settle for New Year's week if I can get either.


----------



## JudyS (May 30, 2019)

I had one that recently took 10 weeks to transfer, from the date I mailed the check for the transfer fee (with the new, recorded deed) to the date SVE added it to my account. They said they had been backed up, and they expected it not to take so long in the future. 

How are folks here handling payment of annual fees for the upcoming year? I expected my week to transfer much earlier in the year, and VSE kept demanding I pay the fees, even though the deed was no longer in my name.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 31, 2019)

My most recent (impulsive) Kierland 37000 purchase was confirmed by Vistana today -- about seven weeks after the deed was recorded.

However, my corporate Interval account got totally messed up and neither of my Kierland 37000 units now appears.  I don't know if it is related although the timing certainly suggests that it is.


----------



## sparty (May 31, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Just over 4 weeks for Vistana Villages voluntary.  Have another about a week behind that one that has 2019 usage and the seller is AWOL so no reservation for me as of yet.  Was hoping for 4th of July but will settle for New Year's week if I can get either.



Curious about your AWOL seller - did the closing company send the deed to be recorded and the transfer form to VSE and then immediately declare it "closed"?  This appears to be standard practice.  I would prefer if closed meant VSE had fully completed the transfer.  How it appears to work is that the closing company sends the deed and transfer form, disperses all the money, and there is a period of several weeks where the buyer is high and dry, a leap of faith the transfer will complete. No?


----------



## jimwu921 (May 31, 2019)

I have a SVV Keywest closed at 4/12 and the contract showed up in my account around the Memorial weekend so that is like 5-6 weeks for the transfer. Sometimes the closing company (like Redw**k) didn’t send out deeds immediately. For example my WLR was closed last November but Vistana didn’t receive it until mid January, then 6-8 weeks from there


----------



## SteelerGal (May 31, 2019)

I am waiting for an impulsive WKV buy as well.  My first corporate account.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (May 31, 2019)

sparty said:


> Curious about your AWOL seller - did the closing company send the deed to be recorded and the transfer form to VSE and then immediately declare it "closed"?  This appears to be standard practice.  I would prefer if closed meant VSE had fully completed the transfer.  How it appears to work is that the closing company sends the deed and transfer form, disperses all the money, and there is a period of several weeks where the buyer is high and dry, a leap of faith the transfer will complete. No?



Yep - that's the process.  I've bought 4 resale weeks from 3 different closing agents and all were the same process.  Different lengths of time from contact to deed transfer completion has been the big wild card.

I don't see what else a closing company can do for a buyer once it is in the hands of the resort anyway.  Marriott took 10-14 days and it appears VSE is going to be at least triple that.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 2, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Yep - that's the process.  I've bought 4 resale weeks from 3 different closing agents and all were the same process.  Different lengths of time from contact to deed transfer completion has been the big wild card.
> 
> I don't see what else a closing company can do for a buyer once it is in the hands of the resort anyway.  Marriott took 10-14 days and it appears VSE is going to be at least triple that.


This is how we know the systems are different because Marriott updates in 2wks while it’s closer to 8wks for Vistana.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 3, 2019)

My KORV finally appeared in my Vistana this morning!   7 weeks after title was sent by closing company.   However, the reservation made using this account doesn't show in my vacations..   I'll give it a couple days before I call..


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 3, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> My KORV finally appeared in my Vistana this morning!   7 weeks after title was sent by closing company.   However, the reservation made using this account doesn't show in my vacations..   I'll give it a couple days before I call..


Congratulations!
IMO you should give Vistana a call right away. I checked my correspondence from last year, we bought 2 separate contracts with reservations that had to be transferred. One reservation showed in our account as soon as the contract was in our names. The other one never actually showed and we rebooked it, fortunately that week was still available.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 3, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> Congratulations!
> IMO you should give Vistana a call right away. I checked my correspondence from last year, we bought 2 separate contracts with reservations that had to be transferred. One reservation showed in our account as soon as the contract was in our names. The other one never actually showed and we rebooked it, fortunately that week was still available.




I verified the reservation was in my name a couple of weeks ago, so I feel okay about that.   Unless something changed with the transfer.  I'll still give them a day or so since the data on the vistana site already updated twice, they may still be working on it.  Good advice, tho!   Never trust a reservation you didn;t make!


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 3, 2019)

We made an offer on a Hyatt Ka’anapali on March 12th.  It was in our Hyatt account on May 29th.  So a little over 11 weeks from offer to in our account.


----------



## carpie99 (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you for your email;  we appreciate your inquiry. 


Due to the large volume of requests we are currently at a turnaround time to respond of approximately 6-8 weeks of receipt. We apologize for the delay and be assured our goal is work hard to respond sooner.


In the meantime, please visit our owners’ website at www.vistana.com/dashboard to obtain account information online, make payments, obtain payoff amounts and update automatic payments program information.



Our hours of operation are:
Monday - Friday 8:30am to 5:00pm

These hours are Eastern Standard Time

1-800-729-8246 ext.62291 - Toll free
(407) 903-4670 - Local & International
(407) 418-7771 - Secured Facsimile


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 3, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> I verified the reservation was in my name a couple of weeks ago, so I feel okay about that.   Unless something changed with the transfer.  I'll still give them a day or so since the data on the vistana site already updated twice, they may still be working on it.  Good advice, tho!   Never trust a reservation you didn;t make!


As far as i know, Vistana is not obliged to keep a reservation upon the transfer of an account. The problem is, if they cancelled the reservation by mistake, the longer you wait the more difficult to reinstate it if someone else books that week. I forgot to mention that in both of my cases last year the reservations were in my name and letters were sent to the title transfers dept to transfer the reservations to our account. Yet, one transferred, one did not.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 3, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> As far as i know, Vistana is not obliged to keep a reservation upon the transfer of an account. The problem is, if they cancelled the reservation by mistake, the longer you wait the more difficult to reinstate it if someone else books that week. I forgot to mention that in both of my cases last year the reservations were in my name and letters were sent to the title transfers dept to transfer the reservations to our account. Yet, one transferred, one did not.



thanks for the info.   I'll double check it now that the transfer is complete.

Michael


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 4, 2019)

I got a newsletter in my mailbox and the resort was in my account.  I wish that they would send a welcome email.  Come on Marriott, it’s just a little coding


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 4, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> thanks for the info.   I'll double check it now that the transfer is complete.
> 
> Michael


I am curious if you have any updates


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 5, 2019)

transfer completed yesterday.  Homeoptions appeared in Vistana.   However, my reserved week did not.  I called owner services and verified the reservation with my confirmation number and all is good.   I expect the reservation system to catch up and remove the points from my Vistana within a few days.    Still glad to add KORV to my Nanea so I can enjoy more time on Maui!


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 6, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> I got a newsletter in my mailbox and the resort was in my account.  I wish that they would send a welcome email.  Come on Marriott, it’s just a little coding



I'm new to Vistana and have a couple of weeks that I bought resale for SVV (non-mandatory).  How would I find out they've been transferred at Vistana?


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 6, 2019)

UPDATE:   I got a NEW confirmation for my reserved stay in January.   My points disappeared from vistana and the countdown is now live.     My only complkaint is that the new reservation is after the 8 month mark so it shows as a staroption reservation, whereas the original was a homeoption reservation, so I will not get my ocean view room, most likely.    However, beggars can;t be choosers, I got a smokin' deal on the resale and never really do spend all that much time in the room, so the view is not my highest priority.  8.5 weeks out to complete all stages.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 6, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I'm new to Vistana and have a couple of weeks that I bought resale for SVV (non-mandatory).  How would I find out they've been transferred at Vistana?


I got a random email.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 6, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I'm new to Vistana and have a couple of weeks that I bought resale for SVV (non-mandatory).  How would I find out they've been transferred at Vistana?



Do you have a Vistana account currently under the email address used when you purchased?   as in logged in and viewed on the vistana website?


----------



## byeloe (Jun 6, 2019)

My WLR documents arrived at the closing company on May 21st and today I saw the unit in my Vistana account, and made a reservation for 2020


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 6, 2019)

byeloe said:


> My WLR documents arrived at the closing company on May 21st and today I saw the unit in my Vistana account, and made a reservation for 2020


So Chicago title received the docs on May 21st?


----------



## byeloe (Jun 6, 2019)

no the closing company


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 6, 2019)

that's really fast


----------



## byeloe (Jun 7, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> that's really fast


Yes I was quite surprised.  I am still waiting on a second unit that was purchased at the same time but from a different closing company.  Not sure if the year has anything to do with it.  The 1st unit is annual with 2020 usage  and the 2nd was EOY with 2021 usage


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 7, 2019)

byeloe said:


> Yes I was quite surprised.  I am still waiting on a second unit that was purchased at the same time but from a different closing company.  Not sure if the year has anything to do with it.  The 1st unit is annual with 2020 usage  and the 2nd was EOY with 2021 usage


good for you. Who knows why they did not transfer the second one yet. Do you know if Chicago title received the assignment documents at the same time for both?


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 7, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> Do you have a Vistana account currently under the email address used when you purchased?   as in logged in and viewed on the vistana website?



Yes - I have a Vistana account but there is no ownership attached to it.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 7, 2019)

My resale appeared in my vistana dashboard 8 weeks after the title was sent in by the title company.   when it first appeared it was not accurate and I could actually watch them slowly update the info.   I have not received any kind of notification or communication.  I just had to keep checking.   Not even a welcome email..   So, if your information is accurate and matches the purchase, it should pop up when done.   Unfortunately, there is no contact to help this, as I had called and there is nothing for owner services to look up until it is completed.    The waiting game..  I hate that game.


----------



## byeloe (Jun 7, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> good for you. Who knows why they did not transfer the second one yet. Do you know if Chicago title received the assignment documents at the same time for both?


no idea about the timing for Chicago title.  I just know that my notarized docs were received by the closing company on May 21st.  The documents for the 2nd transfer were actually at the other closing company a few days earlier.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> My resale appeared in my vistana dashboard 8 weeks after the title was sent in by the title company.   when it first appeared it was not accurate and I could actually watch them slowly update the info.   I have not received any kind of notification or communication.  I just had to keep checking.   Not even a welcome email..   So, if your information is accurate and matches the purchase, it should pop up when done.   Unfortunately, there is no contact to help this, as I had called and there is nothing for owner services to look up until it is completed.    The waiting game..  I hate that game.


You can always call the phone number for the HOA and ask to be transferred to the Title Department. I have done this before and it worked.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 9, 2019)

I received a letter this time as well.  Welcoming and suggesting I go to the owner site and confirm dues.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 12, 2019)

Our EOY WKORV-N unit is in our account!  I had to call in yesterday to ask about the status as it had been about 6 weeks and I had seen it appear in our online account nor received any e-mail or other notification.  The agent I spoke with was extremely helpful and saw that our week had transferred but was not linked to our other VOI's for some reason.  After about 5 minutes it was resolved and the week is now there.  I can't say exactly how long it took them since it may have been in the account for several days - but overall I'm a happy camper.  

We got free 2019 usage but I won't be able to take advantage of it this year - so I ended up banking the SO's.


----------



## Mulege (Jun 13, 2019)

Paperwork sent to Chcago Title on 4/30 for my Laguna Mar studio.  Nothing yet.


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 13, 2019)

Bobw said:


> Paperwork sent to Chcago Title on 4/30 for my Laguna Mar studio.  Nothing yet.


I am wondering why it is taking so long compared to @byeloe 's transfer. I am closing on a platinum unit myself, I will report back when I have news.


----------



## teddyo333 (Jun 13, 2019)

I submitted a transfer request directly to the title department, with recorded deed attached, on May 2nd (SDO property). It was added to my account in June 7th (@ 5 weeks). This is still longer than the two weeks it use to take. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimwu921 (Jun 13, 2019)

I did the same thing. It was received 5/6 by title department and the contract was in my account and ready to use at 6/11 (SVV Bella). Was really worry about not making the deadline for banking but it is all good now. 



teddyo333 said:


> I submitted a transfer request directly to the title department, with recorded deed attached, on May 2nd (SDO property). It was added to my account in June 7th (@ 5 weeks). This is still longer than the two weeks it use to take.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 15, 2019)

OK - weird stuff here.  I had two weeks through separate brokers submitted to Vistana.  The one that was submitted later was processed first, unless the closing agent totally lied to me on the other one (which I doubt - no reason to).  Now trying to find an SVV 2019 week to use/rent/deposit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Now trying to find an SVV 2019 week to use/rent/deposit.


If it was Bella or Key West, you could always still bank the SOs.


----------



## louisianab (Jun 16, 2019)

So they cashed my $25 whatever it is for to the HOA check, does that have any bearing on timeline?


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 17, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> If it was Bella or Key West, you could always still bank the SOs.



Nope - St. Augustine.


----------



## Mulege (Jun 18, 2019)

Okay, I recieved this message from escrow. I checked Vistana online and my unit does not show up. Any idea on how long it will take?

“We have just been notified by Vistana that your transfer has been completed.
Your account number is: xxxxxx

Per Fidelity: * In about 2-4 weeks, they will receive the new membership certificate from Vistana and will prepare the title policy and will mail it out along with a copy of the certificate”*


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 18, 2019)

Received same email from Escrow and still no show however I received a letter indicating it was transferred and check dues.


----------



## byeloe (Jun 18, 2019)

My recent WLR purchase just showed up in my account.  Approx 4 weeks since docs sent to Vistana


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 19, 2019)

My WKV just appeared in our account.  5 days after letter.


----------



## teddyo333 (Jun 22, 2019)

teddyo333 said:


> I submitted a transfer request directly to the title department, with recorded deed attached, on May 2nd (SDO property). It was added to my account in June 7th (@ 5 weeks). This is still longer than the two weeks it use to take.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



I submitted another transfer request directly to the title department, with recorded deed attached, on May 22nd (SVV - Key West property). It was added to my account in June 21th (@ 4 weeks). I received notification that the transfer completed on the June 19th but it took a few days to appear in my account because my middle initial was include with the paper work. They actually created a separate account for this property due to the middle initial. I had to call them to find this out and forward them a copy of my drivers license (which includes my middle initial) before they would link the property to my existing VSN account. I only have one property remaining (WKORV) that needs to be added. I just forwarded the recorded deed to the title department on June 20th so I don't expect it to be completed until early August. I'm hoping to make a reservation for early August or late July (preferably).


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 22, 2019)

Stepping into the Hyatt World as well and learned that Marriott has started the backroom consolidation. The Hyatt transfer Department is now managed by the larger Marriott transfer Department  so I wouldn’t  be surprised the same happened w/ Vistana.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> Stepping into the Hyatt World as well and learned that Marriott has started the backroom consolidation. The Hyatt transfer Department is now managed by the larger Marriott transfer Department  so I wouldn’t  be surprised the same happened w/ Vistana.


I suspect the same is happening with Vistana and that is why it is taking 4-8 weeks to complete a transfer.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 24, 2019)

Both of my SVV weeks are now in my acccount - one took about 6 weeks and one about 8.  I had to call several times to get them both together in one account and I think my calling accelerated the process of seeing them online.  I called with a question about the first one and the lady was looking at the second one (which I had no idea they had finished ) and we were really confused.  All is well now.  Two St. Augustine weeks bought for $170 all-in including 2019 usage for one of the units.  Still haven't decided what to do with that week (only available in the Fall)...leaning towards depositing in II as I doubt I'll get much for renting that time of year.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 24, 2019)

I called Vistanna-Marriott today. They have have my paperwork and said that they have had it since May 6th. They told me it runs 6-8 weeks and that I should get a letter in the next two weeks. Right now it is still in the old owners name.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 24, 2019)

My Hyatt took 6 weeks and numerous phone calls.There are Marriott folks doing it now who dont fully understand the Hyatt Vistana systems yet


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 24, 2019)

Our Hyatt is showing up in II but not a word from HRC regarding membership activation Hoping I get a letter....  um soon.


----------



## sparty (Jun 24, 2019)

FWIW - SDO - Title/Xfer Papers  Sent May 10 - June 17 it was in my account 

BTW - no calls to VSE...


----------



## carpie99 (Jun 25, 2019)

2 Titles sent to Vistana on 5/29 ... first contract showed up in account today 6/25.  Still waiting on 2nd.  No e-mail notification (but maybe I was quicker to check then most).


----------



## carpie99 (Jun 25, 2019)

2nd title showed up this afternoon ... I was told by July 5 it would also show in my Interval account


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 25, 2019)

I purchased a WSJ Sunset Bay on eBay 4/6.
There was a bit of back and forth with the seller and I didn’t get the paperwork back to them until May 10. 

They sent to Vistana mid/late May and I see the new ownership in my account 6/20/19


----------



## needvaca (Jun 26, 2019)

I purchased 2 resale SVV- Bella weeks.  They closed recently at about the 7-8 week mark.  I had to call Vistana multiple times. 
I'm just glad it was in time for me to bank my Staroptions.


----------



## Mulege (Jun 26, 2019)

I emailed Vistana and got this response. If I had not contacted them who knows if my purchase would have ever been enrolled. Note the poor grammar and the phone number to call is not complete. I had to write back to get it. Poor. 

Dear xxxxxxcx

Thank you for your inquiry. For your accounts to be link the information must match perfectly. Our records indicate that in your new account xxxxxxxx we don't have your social security number as well the address listed in this account is different form you address in the other accounts. Please, find attached a W9 form for you to complete your social security information, and send it back to our fax 407-903-4701. To change your address you can call the 407-903-477 and one of our agents can assist you over the phone. Please let us know if there is anything else you need assistance with.

If we can be of further assistance, please contact us at:

800-743-7654 - Toll free
407-903-4700 - Local & International
407-903-4701 - Facsimile

Sincerely,
Portfolio Services Team 
Vistana Signature Experiences Inc.


----------



## Mulege (Jun 28, 2019)

Why do they need my Social Security number?


----------



## louisianab (Jun 28, 2019)

Sent SVV to Vistana May 21, it is in my account today.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 28, 2019)

I am glad to these reports of a quick turnaround time. They seem to be getting their act together since earlier this year when we completed our purchase. Congratulations to everyone on their purchases and completed transfers. Enjoy your new units.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 29, 2019)

Got an email that my account got transferred yesterday. I created a log in and can see my ownership today. However under VSN member it said NO and it shows no star options. I can only book my home resort WKV. This must be a transfer problem since all WKV is mandatory. What are the odds I can get this fixed on Saturday. I am on hold now.

May 6th to June 28th it took them 8 weeks.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow they tried to tell me that Star options wont show up in my account until July 5th because of a rescission period. I explained that I purchased resale 2 months ago and their is no rescission period. On hold again but no help. Bottom line thy took 8 weeks to put it in my name and *"the transfer is not complete and they need another week because its mandatory to add the Star Options."*

Not a good start with Vistana customer service.

I hope Marriott does a better job with my Hyatt resale transfer than the WKV. They were quick on the Hyatt ROFR part.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 29, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Not a good start with Vistana customer service.
> 
> I hope Marriott does a better job with my Hyatt resale transfer than the WKV. They were quick on the Hyatt ROFR part.



I believe all of the back office work has been transferred to Marriott so you are not dealing with the former Vistana but with the new Marriott Vacations.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 29, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Got an email that my account got transferred yesterday. I created a log in and can see my ownership today. However under VSN member it said NO and it shows no star options. I can only book my home resort WKV. This must be a transfer problem since all WKV is mandatory. What are the odds I can get this fixed on Saturday. I am on hold now.
> 
> May 6th to June 28th it took them 8 weeks.


That’s odd.  My SOs were showing in my account same time.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 29, 2019)

Signing contract on SVV Key West EOY 2 bedroom Lockout. Hope it passes. ROFR, Something we Vistana owners never really worried about before. Seems like it’s going to be tough with greedy Marriott. I wish vistana was never purchased by MVG


----------



## byeloe (Jun 30, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Signing contract on SVV Key West EOY 2 bedroom Lockout. Hope it passes. ROFR, Something we Vistana owners never really worried about before. Seems like it’s going to be tough with greedy Marriott. I wish vistana was never purchased by MVG


I didn't think there was ROFR at SVV


----------



## CPNY (Jun 30, 2019)

byeloe said:


> I didn't think there was ROFR at SVV


Good to know! Lovely, since it’s a mandatory phase and I’m getting a ton of options for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, I haven’t had any issues.  Now the Hyatt that we are closing on is my concern.


----------



## byeloe (Jun 30, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Good to know! Lovely, since it’s a mandatory phase and I’m getting a ton of options for a few hundred bucks.


It's all about the MF, if you plan to keep it for a while


----------



## CPNY (Jun 30, 2019)

byeloe said:


> It's all about the MF, if you plan to keep it for a while


I completely understand what you’re saying. I think that’s what started me on the “get rid of HRA and buy more options in mandatory resort” road. The SVV at 95,700 options is def not as good as WKV for 148K options for same MF as SVV. But I’m not buying in at $15k. I plan on keeping them a bit, but then again, travel plans change. It’s easier to drop $500 right now than $15k. I’d much rather a WKV 2 bedroom lockout trust me lol.


----------



## byeloe (Jul 1, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I completely understand what you’re saying. I think that’s what started me on the “get rid of HRA and buy more options in mandatory resort” road. The SVV at 95,700 options is def not as good as WKV for 148K options for same MF as SVV. But I’m not buying in at $15k. I plan on keeping them a bit, but then again, travel plans change. It’s easier to drop $500 right now than $15k. I’d much rather a WKV 2 bedroom lockout trust me lol.


Yes the buy-in price is exactly why I picked up SVV Bella and Keywest 2bedroom 81000 SO units a couple years ago.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 1, 2019)

byeloe said:


> Yes the buy-in price is exactly why I picked up SVV Bella and Keywest 2bedroom 81000 SO units a couple years ago.


Ok so I’m not so far off. I’m. Just questioning if I should have done two annuals instead of one and one. But 95K on top of my other 95K next year plus the 51K banked from this year. I may have an abundance of options lol. Especially when i have 3 different Europe trips next year. Either way, I’m spending less yearly on maint fees than i was with HRA and SVV annuals. So glad my HRA went very quickly.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 1, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Ok so I’m not so far off. I’m. Just questioning if I should have done two annuals instead of one and one. But 95K on top of my other 95K next year plus the 51K banked from this year. I may have an abundance of options lol. Especially when i have 3 different Europe trips next year. Either way, I’m spending less yearly on maint fees than i was with HRA and SVV annuals. So glad my HRA went very quickly.



I'm not aware of any way in which those purchases would realistically get you accommodations in Europe, or am I missing something?


----------



## CPNY (Jul 1, 2019)

YYJMSP said:


> I'm not aware of any way in which those purchases would realistically get you accommodations in Europe, or am I missing something?


I’ll have an abundance of star options because I have 3 separate trips to Europe next year not using my VOI’s. Sorry I should have clarified that.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 1, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I’ll have an abundance of star options because I have 3 separate trips to Europe next year not using my VOI’s. Sorry I should have clarified that.



ah, gotcha, you'll have tons leftover not currently being planned for use...


----------



## CPNY (Jul 1, 2019)

YYJMSP said:


> ah, gotcha, you'll have tons leftover not currently being planned for use...


Yup, which makes me glad I did the EOY as my 2nd ownership. Having two annuals before that with banking one was starting to add up.


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 1, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Wow they tried to tell me that Star options wont show up in my account until July 5th because of a rescission period. I explained that I purchased resale 2 months ago and their is no rescission period. On hold again but no help. Bottom line thy took 8 weeks to put it in my name and *"the transfer is not complete and they need another week because its mandatory to add the Star Options."*
> 
> Not a good start with Vistana customer service.
> 
> I hope Marriott does a better job with my Hyatt resale transfer than the WKV. They were quick on the Hyatt ROFR part.



Star Options showed up in account today


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 5, 2019)

Now they tell me it will be anther 60 days before I get an II number assigned.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2019)

The II account was about six weeks for ours to be setup or have any new ownerships added to it.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 6, 2019)

I just received a II package for our WKV.


----------



## teddyo333 (Jul 11, 2019)

I submitted a transfer request directly to the title department, with recorded deed attached, on June 20th (WKORV property). It was added to my account in July 11th (@ 3 weeks).


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 11, 2019)

byeloe said:


> My recent WLR purchase just showed up in my account.  Approx 4 weeks since docs sent to Vistana


I just want to make sure I understand, Vistana transferred one contract in 2 weeks and a second one in 4 from the moment they received the transfer docs?

I am waiting for a WLR contract to be transferred; I am told Vistana received the docs from Chicago title on June 27th, the closing company emailed them on June 21st. I did not know an email can take that long! Vistana told me Yesterday I should expect 6-8 weeks from June 27th. I felt the person on the phone had now idea of the real progress, she was just giving me a standard answer.


----------



## byeloe (Jul 11, 2019)

yes, it was approx 4 weeks from when the closing companies received my notarized documents.  I was surprised to see it showing up on my vistana account


----------



## CPNY (Jul 11, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> I just want to make sure I understand, Vistana transferred one contract in 2 weeks and a second one in 4 from the moment they received the transfer docs?
> 
> I am waiting for a WLR contract to be transferred; I am told Vistana received the docs from Chicago title on June 27th, the closing company emailed them on June 21st. I did not know an email can take that long! Vistana told me Yesterday I should expect 6-8 weeks from June 27th. I felt the person on the phone had now idea of the real progress, she was just giving me a standard answer.


They are prob delaying so your resale week will close after they announce a joint program LOL. Ugh


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> They are prob delaying so your resale week will close after they announce a joint program LOL. Ugh


When Marriott did their initial changeover to DC, they based it off of deed recording date.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 11, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> When Marriott did their initial changeover to DC, they based it off of deed recording date.



How long does it take for a deed to be recorded generally?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> How long does it take for a deed to be recorded generally?


Many companies do it electronically, so just a few days or even hours. Regarding this whole transfer process, it isn't the closing date or recording date that matters. It is the date that they actually sent the paperwork off to Vistana to complete the transfer in their system. This could be long after recording date if you have a bad closing company.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 11, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Many companies do it electronically, so just a few days or even hours. Regarding this whole transfer process, it isn't the closing date or recording date that matters. It is the date that they actually sent the paperwork off to Vistana to complete the transfer in their system. This could be long after recording date if you have a bad closing company.



I def don’t understand the logistics of that.


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> They are prob delaying so your resale week will close after they announce a joint program LOL. Ugh


I bought this week knowing I may not be able to enroll it. If they announce any enrollment program, it makes sense to include all weeks purchased until that date. Yet, this is an arbitrary date, they can say it is up to that date or the date they purchased ILG or any other date they come up with.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 11, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> I bought this week knowing I may not be able to enroll it. If they announce any enrollment program, it makes sense to include all weeks purchased until that date. Yet, this is an arbitrary date, they can say it is up to that date or the date they purchased ILG or any other date they come up with.


Me too. I signed two contracts two days ago. Trying to get another. Tbh I’m ok with it being in SVN mandatory anyway.


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 12, 2019)

to be honest it is a bit frustrating to wait for these transfers especially since I know (or assume) how little work is involved, especially for existing Vistana owners. They just have to take the contract nnnnnn and put it under my account. How complicated can that be? If most transfers take now 6-8 weeks they can be 12 weeks in the future. I heard Whyndham can take up to 6 months so there is always room for worse. This has consequences for current year reservations and SOs. If i get current year SO's now (not the case with my purchase), they are pretty useless since they cannot be banked and the good inventory for 2019 is long gone. Even for the next spring travelling it is starting to be tight.

I guess that the developers do not care for 2 reasons:
1) this is not a profit center for them and they can always prioritize direct sales (maybe they do it already)
2) they profit from any lost current points and weeks, they can just rent them for $


----------



## Mulege (Jul 12, 2019)

Just got my account put online to book a reservation. Vistana needed a W-9 to link my accounts since my address was different on my contract.  Moral is to make sure ALL of your purchases have the same addresses. 

I have made my reservation and am happy.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 12, 2019)

It’s maddening especially when you give them your account # and it’s nowhere to be found.Grrr

I understand that EDI is cost prohibitive but I wish they had a portal where you can scan and transmit.


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 13, 2019)

Bobw said:


> Just got my account put online to book a reservation. Vistana needed a W-9 to link my accounts since my address was different on my contract.  Moral is to make sure ALL of your purchases have the same addresses.
> 
> I have made my reservation and am happy.


congratulations!!! In my case, there is no change of address or anything else so the delay is due solely to the internal mechanics at the Title transfers dept.


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 18, 2019)

I am wondering if Vistana and now Marriott do not recognize that by making the transfer process unnecessarily long and with steps not performed at the same time (linking accounts, Star options showing in the account) they actually put more pressure on the members service department since we have to contact them several times for the same issues.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 18, 2019)

They need to automate sooner rather than later.  I found our last buy finally.  It was created under a separate account so now we wait for a transfer to correct


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 18, 2019)

got access to HRC website today. Only two week after the county stamped the deed. Much faster than my Vistana week. Strange since I though Marriott was doing both


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 18, 2019)

one of the steps I really do not understand, why do they have to link _afterwords_ the new account with the old ones? It looks to me that when Vistana receives a new deed, instead of looking up in the system if the owners are existing members and add the new contract to the old ones, they create a new profile (more work) then they have to link the profiles, even more work. This probably requires 2-3 dept to be involved. It does not make sense to me.

Also, one of the last steps for many resale owners is to add the week to the Interval account. This part should also be simplified, just log in the Vistana account, pay the 40 dollars to enroll a new week  and the rest should be done automatically. Instead, you have to call Interval and Vistana  frequently  more than once each.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 18, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> one of the steps I really do not understand, why do they have to link _afterwords_ the new account with the old ones? It looks to me that when Vistana receives a new deed, instead of looking up in the system if the owners are existing members and add the new contract to the old ones, they create a new profile (more work) then they have to link the profiles. This probably requires 2-3 dept to be involved. It does not make sense to me.



If there is any discrepancy at all - phone number, different or missing email, mailing address, or any slight variation in name spelling (e.g. middle initial on one ownership but not the other), accounts won’t link.  Contact info and name(s) must be absolutely identical.  If they didn’t link, make sure to update all contact info to be identical and have rep submit request with resolution team.  I usually get the requests fulfilled within 24-48 hours to link up accounts.


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 18, 2019)

ada903 said:


> If there is any discrepancy at all - phone number, different or missing email, mailing address, or any slight variation in name spelling (e.g. middle initial on one ownership but not the other), accounts won’t link.  Contact info and name(s) must be absolutely identical.  If they didn’t link, make sure to update all contact info to be identical and have rep submit request with resolution team.  I usually get the requests fulfilled within 24-48 hours to link up accounts.


this is what they say but it is not true from my experience. Anticipating such issues, after the first week I bought I always copied/pasted the personal info from the first contract when I sent it to the closing companies (and they added to the docs the same way). The info has always been the same, the result differed with each contract. Will it take 24-48 hours to link up the accounts? I do not know, I hope so but it is an unnecessary step. Vistana told me thought that it may take up to 30-60 days!


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 18, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> this is what they say but it is not true from my experience. Anticipating such issues, after the first week I bought I always copied/pasted the personal info from the first contract when I sent it to the closing companies (and they added to the docs the same way). The info has always been the same, the result differed with each contract. Will it take 24-48 hours to link up the accounts? I do not know, I hope so but it is an unnecessary step. Vistana told me thought that it may take up to 30-60 days!


Sounds like none of the Time S companies put any $$$ in their Internal System nor IT.  it’s coding ppl.  I shouldn’t have to contact you to resolve an issue in your system. You should not automatically setup a new account w/out some level of internal troubleshooting.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 18, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> one of the steps I really do not understand, why do they have to link _afterwords_ the new account with the old ones? It looks to me that when Vistana receives a new deed, instead of looking up in the system if the owners are existing members and add the new contract to the old ones, they create a new profile (more work) then they have to link the profiles, even more work. This probably requires 2-3 dept to be involved. It does not make sense to me.
> 
> Also, one of the last steps for many resale owners is to add the week to the Interval account. This part should also be simplified, just log in the Vistana account, pay the 40 dollars to enroll a new week  and the rest should be done automatically. Instead, you have to call Interval and Vistana  frequently  more than once each.


Yes.  Once again coding.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2019)

ada903 said:


> If there is any discrepancy at all - phone number, different or missing email, mailing address, or any slight variation in name spelling (e.g. middle initial on one ownership but not the other), accounts won’t link.  Contact info and name(s) must be absolutely identical.  If they didn’t link, make sure to update all contact info to be identical and have rep submit request with resolution team.  I usually get the requests fulfilled within 24-48 hours to link up accounts.


THis was the experience we had. On a new resale purchase the closing company had the address match our account info, but they also included the county where we lived. Vistana created a separate account. They were able to fix it pretty easily.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 18, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> this is what they say but it is not true from my experience. Anticipating such issues, after the first week I bought I always copied/pasted the personal info from the first contract when I sent it to the closing companies (and they added to the docs the same way). The info has always been the same, the result differed with each contract. Will it take 24-48 hours to link up the accounts? I do not know, I hope so but it is an unnecessary step. Vistana told me thought that it may take up to 30-60 days!



Yes some agents will give you the 30 day BS. I had this situation happen in dozens of transfers, sometimes they fixed it within 24 hours and sometimes a few days, and other times I had to call back to bug them.


----------



## DannyTS (Nov 18, 2019)

does anyone know the current waiting?


----------



## pharmacistking (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm at 3wks for a SVV Bella...Will keep you posted when all is finalized.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 30, 2020)

Does anyone know if Vistana is currently processing any transfers?


----------



## Mulege (Mar 31, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> Does anyone know if Vistana is currently processing any transfers?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I did a resale in mid January and it was processed last week.


----------



## Mulege (Mar 31, 2020)

Correction 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Markus (Mar 31, 2020)

I also did one in January and am still waiting.

markus


----------



## Markus (Apr 1, 2020)

Just got the email today that all is done.

markus


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 1, 2020)

Markus said:


> Just got the email today that all is done.
> 
> markus


have you checked your account prior to see if the week was not already in your account? I am asking because I received Yesterday a similar email about a week that was transferred to me 2-3 weeks ago and already enrolled and deposited in Interval. So the email does not necessarily mean they are processing the transfers now, they may just catch up on previous communication.


----------



## Markus (Apr 2, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> have you checked your account prior to see if the week was not already in your account? I am asking because I received Yesterday a similar email about a week that was transferred to me 2-3 weeks ago and already enrolled and deposited in Interval. So the email does not necessarily mean they are processing the transfers now, they may just catch up on previous communication.


Email and account activity appeared the same day.

markus


----------

